# MAC or PC????



## kotn (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok... I have a friend (his internet name) called, 3ad3oy. He recently sold his PC which he customly built wit a nice case and 3d card (gaming pc). I asked him why he sold it and he said he wants a mac.............

I asked him why and he said they are more stable and reliable... IS THIS TRUE????????

3ad3oy LOVES to play games mostly FPS (first person shooter). IS A MAC FIT FOR HIM??????

Im really confused about macs and PC's... which is better????
i know about of things come into play about which is better like how much RAM and crap like that but in general which is better????

(ur probably wondering why did i ask this question is a MAC forum.. i posted this same thread in the WINDOWS forum to see wut they say and compare)


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

This is one of the most argued points of all time. Im sure there are many websites or threads dedicated to this topic. Each has their own pros and cons, so in the end, its an individual decision based on want you need from a pc.

It is also passed down through generations such as ford vs holden (if you are aussie)

PS GO HOLDEN!! WOO


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

kotn, golly... you are asking one of those questions that turns brother against brother, parent against child,,, almost as bad as a religion or political question! 

Anyhow, pls take a look at some of the other threads in this section, such as:
http://forums.techguy.org/t315896.html and http://forums.techguy.org/t318100.html

As to your questions:
1. Mac OS X, for the most part, can be more stable & reliable than MS Windows, for example. However, that can be due to many things, not just the OS; must also consider the operator and what they are doing...  [also, keep in mind that there are MANY different OS's that can run upon a PC platform, not just MS's].
2. One is not necessarily "better" than the other, sorry to say. Each has its own pros and its own cons. Best thing for your friend to do is to find a store and/or a friend that has an Apple, esp. a newer model, and try it out. Mac's are great machines, no doubt. However, Wintel's also have their place [heck, the virus's have to breed somewhere... ] But seriously, I very very much recommend a Apple to many "regular" users, those wanting to surf, email, Office-type stuff, digital audio/video stuff, etc.
3. Have him check out www.apple.com/switch/ to see some of the words given there too.
4. As to games, heck, an X-Box or PS2 or such is, IMHO, a much more better platform for such.  But, if serious about playing FPS and such on an Apple, check out http://www.apple.com/games/gettingstarted/action/ for some examples of what is available and supported. For other things that are not listed/supported for OS X, there is also Virtual PC, which lets Windows-based games/programs play upon the Apple, but at a cost of speed/performance.

Oh, lastly, also keep in mind the following additional points:
a) Macs are much more safer, stable, etc. due to the much less threat of malware attacking the system.
b) Apple comes w/ many very  software programs, that are for the most part unequaled in the PC side - and again, these are included w/ the computer.
and
c) if he does get an Apple, your friend will join a tight-knit proud community of fanatics... 

Hope this helps somewhat! Holler if need more/additional help.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

kotn said:


> I asked him why and he said they are more stable and reliable... IS THIS TRUE????????


In a word *yes*. The operating system that Macs use (OS-X 10.3.8) has been built and designed from day one to be more stable and reliable. In fact you don't even have to defrag them  Lots of peecee users don't like to admit how stable and dependable Macs are because they make their living repairing peecees, or they because they realize that someone will ask them the next obvious question, which is "_why don't you own a Mac_?"  To get around this question they base their arguments on unsubstantiated opinion to make Macs look bad and peecees look good. Can we say *SP2*? 



> Im really confused about macs and PC's... which is better????


Depends on what you call better. If you're tired of getting viruses and spyware then Macs are certainly better :up:

If however you enjoy constantly patching the security of your computer every few weeks with another Windows downloaded 'update' or if you enjoy having viruses and spyware flood your computer, and having to spend countless amounts of money to protect your peecee, then you would want to get the peecee because they're certainly the winner hands down in that area


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

MSM Hobbes said:


> As to games, heck, an X-Box or PS2 or such is, IMHO, a much more better platform for such.


 :up:


----------



## Beavis+B.hed (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm reminded of one of my favorite quotes....
check item 5 below.

For all of us who feel only the deepest love and affection for the way
microsoft has enhanced our lives, read on. At a computer expo
(COMDEX), Bill Gates reportedly compared the computer industry with the
auto industry and stated, "If GM had kept up with technology like the
computer industry has, we would all be driving $25.00 cars that got
1,000 miles to the gallon."

In response to Bill's comments, General Motors issued a press release
stating: If GM had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be
driving cars with the following characteristics:

1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash twice a day.

2. Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to
buy a new car.

3. Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason. You
would have to pull to the side of the road, close all of the windows,
shut off the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could
continue. For some reason you would simply accept this.

4. Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause
your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would
have to reinstall the engine.

5. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable,
five times as fast and twice as easy to drive - but would run on only
five percent of the roads.

6. The oil, water temperature, and alternator warning lights would all
be replaced by a single "This Car Has Performed An Illegal Operation"
warning light.

7. The airbag system would ask "Are you sure?" before deploying.

8. Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you out
and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door
handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.

9. Every time a new car was introduced car buyers would have to learn
how to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate
in the same manner as the old car.

10. You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine off.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Macs are more stable than Windows PCs, but not more stable than Linux. Linux is the best OS choice for a computer user, if I were a gamer I'd probably buy a Mac myself, I wouldn't use Windows for naything, in fact I don't


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I once even got Linux to operate my printer ( once ) :up:
My Epson scanner hates most distros of Linux.......makes it grumble.
Linux is getting better 
I do use the Live CD's.

If you own an Apple, no reason to change.
If you own a Win based PC, no reason to change.
Either way, you bought software to accomplish tasks. Why buy two sets?
Oh, yeah, it's because porn leaves it's mark on a windows machine more readily than a Linux or Mac. 

Don't do the porn if you can't do the ............well .....you get the idea 

Some people think the unpopular OS's are imune to spyware, malware, viruses, and trojans. Wait till they become popular( if ever  ).......guess the hackers just don't waste their time writing for all 12 Mac OSX owners..........*LOL! *.........


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Jack,

Thanks sooooooo much for dumping your load here too.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Stoner said:


> Oh, yeah, it's because porn leaves it's mark on a windows machine more readily than a Linux or Mac.


Is that why you use linux, to cover up your porn tracks    ...



> . Wait till they become popular( if ever  ).......guess the hackers just don't waste their time writing for all 12 Mac OSX owners.


It has NOTHING to do with the OS's popularity stoner  The reason why Mac's don't get spyware is because the user/owner/admin would have to FIRST authorize it's installation, and who would do that? Well besides you


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Jack,
> 
> Thanks sooooooo much for dumping your load here too.


I' m sooo sorry 
As you may have read in my post, I don't see any reason to change once you own a machine.

Guess you were one of the 12? Huh?........*LOL! *


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wet Chicken said:


> Is that why you use linux, to cover up your porn tracks    ...
> 
> It has NOTHING to do with the OS's popularity stoner  The reason why Mac's don't get spyware is because the user/owner/admin would have to FIRST authorize it's installation, and who would do that? Well besides you


I'm the guy without the spyware 
You're the wintel user that claimed to have 45 instances running _

Actually popularity probably is most of the reason. When Linux first became the rage on the internet, the same claims were made. Now it's becoming obvious that as Linux becomes more popular, there are more hackers attacking that OS and becoming more successful at it as time goes on.
And let's face it, many of those OSX version updates seem to relate to security holes.

Interesting that you had problems with windows and spyware/adware/malware/trojans and I don't 

Got a firewall yet? 

If you had spyware/adware/malware/trojans in your Mac, how would you find out? Seriously.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Stoner said:


> I'm the guy without the spyware


...or at least that's what you think 



> You're the wintel user that claimed to have 45 instances running


That's why we bought a Mac :up:



> Actually popularity probably is most of the reason.


Not for Macs it isn't  We've gone over this time and again stoner and you keep ignoring one very basic fact about OS-X, you cannot install ANYTHING on the hard drive unless it's *FIRST* approved by the user/owner/admin! They could write a million spyware programs for the Mac and not one would reach the hard drive UNLESS someone FIRST approved the installation of it. That is why spyware coders don't waste their time writing spyware for the Mac, it has nothing to do with the 'numbers' 

Imagine the fame that the first spyware coder would get to successfully infect a Mac. Must be tempting for them huh stoner? The reason why they don't even attempt it is because people would just click on the *NO* button when it asked "_do you want to install this spyware program on your computer_"  Only Macs protect you this way 



> Interesting that you had problems with windows and spyware/adware/malware/trojans and I don't


I know someone else that once said that, and so we checked their machine for spyware... turns out they had *145* spyware programs on their computer that they never knew about


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wet Chicken said:


> ...or at least that's what you think
> 
> That's why we bought a Mac :up:
> 
> ...


I don't have any spyare on my computer.
Again, how would you know if you were?. Your answer is non sequitor.
If you never check, have no way to check, you never know.
I know because I have the tools to check.
I ask you, but you refuse an answer.
Right now, how can you check that the last porn site you visited didn't leave the gift that keeps on giving  , even if it's only a memory( as in memory resident )

I told you those porn sites you visit and all those left wing liberal sites you visit would probably infect your computer _

But nooooo......does WC listen?...................

Too bad that thumb scanner idea didn't work


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Stoner said:


> I don't have any spyare on my computer.


Oh OK... 



> I know because I have the tools to check.


...and these 'tools' would be... ?



> Right now, how can you check that the last porn site you visited didn't leave the gift that keeps on giving


It's not an issue stoner since I never visit porn sites


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Gentlemen. 

I figure I will hear back about this....

I use this site to find concise, helpful, and sometimes innovative suggestions or answers to computer problems, and/or to help other users when I can. I certainly am no expert. And I realize that this is a public forum. Having said that, I must say that unsupported arguments on either side are useless, and tossing slightly veiled insults back and forth is unproductive. Your posts appear to the audience as a yelling match, not a real sharing of concrete information intended to help users.

Houston


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Hello Houston 

Sorry about what you perceive as a yelling match. Stoner and I are very good and old friends and we are just poking fun at each other. Nothing to be concerned about  We'll keep it to a minimum for you though


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

MSY-Houston said:


> Gentlemen.
> 
> I figure I will hear back about this....
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAA, GOLD!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wet Chicken said:


> Hello Houston
> 
> Sorry about what you perceive as a yelling match. Stoner and I are very good and old friends and we are just poking fun at each other. Nothing to be concerned about  We'll keep it to a minimum for you though


Hello Houston, as WC said, he and I are long term friends and hang out more in Civilized Debate.
Please notice, our 'barbs' are only directed at each other and not the general membership.

WC and I have actually carried out long discussions, in depth, concerning security matters on PC's.
I have probably discouraged WC on the win platform and driven him to the Mac ...LOL!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wet Chicken said:


> Oh OK...
> 
> ...and these 'tools' would be... ?


TSG has posted quite an assortment of tools for Win PC's.
But what about Mac OSX systems? What do you guys use, just to make sure?

And again, no ...I have no spyware/malware/virus/adware or trojans currently on this machine.

But I do test from time to time.

If you would like to talk about some interesting issues, we have to go private.
Sorry if you think me cryptic, but if you're interested you will understand.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

MSY-Houston said:


> Gentlemen.
> 
> I figure I will hear back about this....
> 
> ...


What the lady said above is exactly what I had felt upon reading the missives between you two in your fun spars here. Unfortunately, there are many new people to Apples/TSG and/or others that are naive to your ways that may get only confused reading such crud. Guys, can yas PLEASE keep that manure in the CivDebate and/or Random section? Thanks!  This section IS NOT where pissing matches between who's OS is longer/better/worse belongs. This section IS where hints, tips, and the such other help is at. Constructive advice :up: Cowpattie throwing :down:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Personally, Hobbes......I think you're making a mountain out of a mole hill.

But I'll ask you. What do you use to make certain nothing has entered your computer you didn't invite?

I don't understand the hostility you seem to have about this question.
No where have I pissed on your choice of computing.
I've never even used a Mac.
But that doesn't mean I would be blind to security if I did.

Think happy thought, Hobbes.....you'll live longer


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Stoner said:


> I have probably discouraged WC on the win platform and driven him to the Mac ...LOL!


Hehehe... no actually that would be ciber and giblet that convinced me to get a Mac, and I do thank them


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Stoner said:


> But I'll ask you. What do you use to make certain nothing has entered your computer you didn't invite?


I honestly don't know since I've never received one, but I will ask the gurus over at Apple and let you know what they say. It is certainly a good question and worth knowing


----------



## kotn (Feb 26, 2005)

wow　that explains alot!!



MSM Hobbes said:


> kotn, golly... you are asking one of those questions that turns brother against brother, parent against child,,, almost as bad as a religion or political question!
> 
> Anyhow, pls take a look at some of the other threads in this section, such as:
> http://forums.techguy.org/t315896.html and http://forums.techguy.org/t318100.html
> ...


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, first of all no Linux nor OSX really allow spyware or viruses, you'd have to be an idiot to get it  Secondly, while I realize this is in the Mac forum and most here well, use a Mac, they'd like the beleive their Mac is the most stable and secure thing there is. Not true, the only reason Linux gets attempted hacks is because people LOVE to hack websites, and would succeed much more often if that server dind't run Linux or another Unix varient  While I bleeive OSX is as stable as any other BSD varient, I do believe it's resources are hogged by it's eye candy, with, imo, is worthless on a computer.

People in this thread talk as if you want no viruses you must buy a Mac for (insert amount in thousnads here). Wow, I changed Operating Systems without a single charge other than a learning curve, you'll need that with a Mac too. The truth is, why move to a Mac when there is a free OS already avalible for you PC? Mac OSX is FreeBSD based, so if you want to get a taste of how the OS runs use it. If you want to go further, they've released the Darwin core on their website for free, it's the complete core of the OSX OS.

I'm not putting Macs down, I just don't think they are worth the price, and I will never own one :down:


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

websurfer, true and very valid comments you make :up:, but as I just posted in another thread, the vast majority of the people that use/misuse computers are Windows-based, so the arguments pro & con regarding PC vs. Mac are generally based upon that premise. Many PC users have no clue what other OS's are available, besides Macintosh or Windows - so given that, that is why the talk in this thread is the way it is.  Heck, many don't even realize that Apple still exists and/or has computers worth their look.


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Even being a long Windows user from the olden days, I would have to say Macintosh is much more stable and easier to use. If your friend is in for games like Metal of Honor and Commad & Conquer then you would almost need a PC. Although if he does get a Macintosh, he could run Microsoft Virtual PC 2004 for that Macintosh stability and Windows gaming. Going the Macintosh route just for games can be a bit more costly than purchasing a PC.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

websurfer said:


> Wow, first of all no Linux nor OSX really allow spyware or viruses, you'd have to be an idiot to get it  Secondly, while I realize this is in the Mac forum and most here well, use a Mac, they'd like the beleive their Mac is the most stable and secure thing there is. Not true, the only reason Linux gets attempted hacks is because people LOVE to hack websites, and would succeed much more often if that server dind't run Linux or another Unix varient  While I bleeive OSX is as stable as any other BSD varient, I do believe it's resources are hogged by it's eye candy, with, imo, is worthless on a computer.
> 
> People in this thread talk as if you want no viruses you must buy a Mac for (insert amount in thousnads here). Wow, I changed Operating Systems without a single charge other than a learning curve, you'll need that with a Mac too. The truth is, why move to a Mac when there is a free OS already avalible for you PC? Mac OSX is FreeBSD based, so if you want to get a taste of how the OS runs use it. If you want to go further, they've released the Darwin core on their website for free, it's the complete core of the OSX OS.
> 
> I'm not putting Macs down, I just don't think they are worth the price, and I will never own one :down:


Great post WebSurfer - couldn't be said any better...
Take an old PC picked up for little of nothing, slap a free OS on it and hit the web safe and secure - thats what open source is all about.


----------

